# For Stanley... Aus Jena (& Others)



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As promised in the sales forum here`s some photo`s you might find interesting (sorry for the poor quality they were a rushed job)

*VEB Kinowerk & Kombinat VEB Pentacon*










*VEB Kamerawerkstatten to Kombinat VEB Pentacon*










*Ihagee Kamerawerk Steenbergan*










Originally from Jena....

*Zeiss Ikon & Zavod Arsenal*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Crikey mac, there are some nice bits of kit there.









Does one of the Russian's have a clock work motor wind on it?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Winding your watches and cleaning the dust off your cameras must take a while.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Crikey mac, there are some nice bits of kit there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan









The Leningrad and Lomo 35 (neither of which I`ve got) had clockwork motors copied from the German Robot which I do have









The K & W Praktina could take either a clockwork or electric autowinder and was the first SLR to have them, also available for it were interchangeable reflex, waist-level and modified finders for eye-level microcopic viewing as well as interchangeable view screens & extra large film backs, all this in 1952









BTW the normal Praktica`s feel somewhat flimsy when compared to the Praktina











adrian said:


> Winding your watches and cleaning the dust off your cameras must take a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You have my very first "real" camera there, I saved up for ages when I was at school for a secondhand Exa 1a....cost me Â£15....always thinking now I ought to look around to add one to my collection, pure sentimentality, it was a real unreliable camera









best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> You have my very first "real" camera there, I saved up for ages when I was at school for a secondhand Exa 1a....cost me Â£15....always thinking now I ought to look around to add one to my collection, pure sentimentality, it was a real unreliable camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s the weird `Gate shutter` that caused the problems, the 500 had a normal cloth one and was much better









My 1a only works on one speed regardless what the dial is set at, the `Exa` next to it is much earlier and is fully working, it does have a strange sliding lever type shutter change









BTW an Exa1c was still being made up until the early `90`s


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Mach, Yes you have reminded me now, that was a odd shutter mechanism and mine too ended up with just one speed, also it had terrible "cut off" when used with longer focal length lenses.....but still managed to get some nice pictures at air shows with it. When I started working on my local rag I had to buy my own camera and thats when the Nikon bug got under my skin....I still love that Nikkormat, built like a tank and totally reliable, I must have shot tens of thousands of piccies over a period of two years and never a moments problem.....

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hi Mach, Yes you have reminded me now, that was a odd shutter mechanism and mine too ended up with just one speed, also it had terrible "cut off" when used with longer focal length lenses.....but still managed to get some nice pictures at air shows with it. When I started working on my local rag I had to buy my own camera and thats when the Nikon bug got under my skin....I still love that Nikkormat, built like a tank and totally reliable, I must have shot tens of thousands of piccies over a period of two years and never a moments problem.....
> 
> Best regards David
> 
> ...


Nikon`s & Nikkormats are very special, I remember hearing how in the Vietnam war a photojournalist was shot but the bullet was stopped by his Nikon F, which kept going, another story told how one was dropped out of a helicopter and again it kept going or one that dropped into the sea, was carried back to the reporters base in a bucket of fresh water was cleaned and serviced then put back into service


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I'm not sure a Nikon would really keep working after a hit by an AK47 round, but certainly I dropped my Nikkormat from a church steeple, dropped forty feet or so onto the roof, slid down the tiles hit the stone parapit, jumped over and proceeded to freefall to the path in front of the church another 30 feet or so below! (you only do that once!) and all it sustained was a dent on the prism housing, kept working for as long as I had it, just fine. Yes the fresh water is the standard way to recover any seawater dunking, its just a race against time to get it into the freshwater!

Not sure my digital nikons would survive that kind of treatment though?









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well I'm not sure a Nikon would really keep working after a hit by an AK47 round, but certainly I dropped my Nikkormat from a church steeple, dropped forty feet or so onto the roof, slid down the tiles hit the stone parapit, jumped over and proceeded to freefall to the path in front of the church another 30 feet or so below! (you only do that once!) and all it sustained was a dent on the prism housing, kept working for as long as I had it, just fine. Yes the fresh water is the standard way to recover any seawater dunking, its just a race against time to get it into the freshwater!
> 
> Not sure my digital nikons would survive that kind of treatment though?
> 
> ...


The story of the Nikon F stopping a bullit and keeping working was run in Amateur Photographer a few years ago with a photo of the camera itself, which If I remember correctly was on display in a museum, I had read the story elsewhere before hand as well


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I suppose it could have been a round from a Zlinn..........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well I suppose it could have been a round from a Zlinn..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever I wouldn`t try it with a modern digital


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A Coolpix 990 would stop a round from a Carl Gustaf I reckon.









I'm not lending mine out for testing purposes, though.


----------

